# أربعة وعشرين ألف مخطوطة للكتاب المقدس تو&#1580



## ميرنا (14 ديسمبر 2005)

*أربعة وعشرين ألف مخطوطة للكتاب المقدس تو&#1580*

أولاً : مخطوطات الأصول القديمة للتوراة والأناجيل
عندما نتكلم عن مخطوطات التوراة والأناجيل فنقول أن موسى النبى الذى نشأ وتربى فى مصر مع بنى أسرائيل كتب الشريعة الموسوية على أحجار مطلية بالجبس ( تث 27:2-4) أما الوصايا العشر فقد كتبت على ألواح من حجارة ( راجع خر32, 24:12,  31: 18 , 32: 15-16 , 34: 1 و28 وراجع تث 5: 22, 27: 2- 3 يشوع 8: 31- 32 , أرميا 13: 17 أش 4: 1)   وعلى ألواح من خشب فقد قال الرب لأشعياء " خذ لنفسك لوحاً كبيراً وأكتب عليه بقلم " ( أش 8: 1) وأيضاً على ورق البردى   كما ذكر كتاب عزدراس الأبوكريفى ( 2 عز 14: 24)   وأستخدم قلم فى الكتابة مصنوع من القصب  ( حز 45: 1)  وأستخدم قلم فى أزمنة أخرى مصنوع من الرصاص ( أى  19 : 24)  وأستخدموا قلماً مصنوع من الحديد (  أى 17: 1) أما مادة الكتابة فكانت الحبر ( أر 36: 18)  ويعتقد أنهم أطلقوا السفر على الكتب المقدسة فقالوا سفر توراة موسى ألخ وأستخدموا كلمة الدرج من الكتب التى كانوا يكتبونها على الجلود أو 
 كلمة رقوق  على  ورق البردى ( أر 36 , مز 40: 7و2 و 2 تى 4: 13) 
ثانيا: المخطوطات العبرية للتوراة 
 ومع تشتت اليهود فى جميع أقطار الأرض وأنتشار المسيحية فى كل بلاد العالم فى الأزمنة القديمة , نقل اليهود والمسيحيين معهم نسخ من أسفار 
                                                                                                            أقلام وأدوات كانت تستخدم فى الكتابة 
 التوراة والأناجيل واليوم نجد أمام أعيننا فى مكتبات الجامعات ومتاحف العالم عشرات الألوف من المخطوطات الكاملة للعهد القديم باللغة العبرية وعدة ألاف اخرى باللغة اليونانية كما يوجد عدد لا يمكن إحصاؤه بلغات وترجمات أخرى ونورد فيما يلى أهم وأشهر مجموعات المخطوطات التى عثر عليها الباحثون : 
1- يوجد حوالى 100000(مائة ألف) مخطوط فى كامبردج من كمية المخطوطات التى أكتشفت فى جنيزة القاهرة ( وتعنى كلمة جنيزة مخزن تحفظ فيه الكتب القديمة والمستهلكة) 
2- أما مكتبة ليننجراد فى ( أسمها بطرس برج حالياً ) بروسيا 1582 مخطوطة مكتوبة على رقوق و 725 مخطوطة أخرى مكتوبة على ورق  و 1200 قصاصات من مخطوطات غير كاملة وغير عبرية 
3- وفى المتحف البريطانى يوجد 161 مخطوطة 
4- وفى مكتبة برلين 146 مخطوطة 
5- وفى الولايات المتحدة وحدها رقم يقارب 10000 ( عشرة ألاف) من المخطوطات والجذاذات ( القصاصات ) باللغة السامية وتشكل 5% من أسفار العهد القديم أى أكثر من 500 مخطوطة 
6- وأكتشف عدد هائل من المخطوطات ما يقرب من 200000 ( مائتى ألف ) مخطوطة وقصاصة فى معبد بن عذرا فى القاهرة  سنة 1890 - منها حوالى 10000 (عشرة ألاف ) لأجزاء من أسفار العهد القديم وترجع كتابة هذه المخطوطات لزمن ما بين القرن السادس والتاسع الميلادى 
أهم نسخ مخطوطات التوراة المكتوبة باللغة العبرية السابقة : 
(1) بردية ناش ‘ ترجع هذه البردية إلى القرن الثانى الميلادى , وقد أستطاع ناش أن يحصل عليها من مصر فى سنة 1902 م وكانت هذه البردية تعتبر أقدم مخطوطة يعثر عليها وذلك قبل أكتشاف مخطوطات لفائف البحر الميت , وتحتوى على نص ليتورجى للوصايا العشر وجانب من الشما ( من خروج 20: 2 و 3 و تثنية 5: 6 و 7: 4- 5) أى " أسمع " وهى الكلمة الأولى من أصحاحات التثنية 6: 4 وهى بمثابة قانون الإيمان لبنى أسرائيل لإعلان وحدانية الرب كما قال الرب فى تثنية 6: 4 " أسمع يا إسرائيل الرب إلهنا رب واحد " وكان اليهود يمارسون " الشما " فى الصلاة اليومية 
(2) مخطوطة القاهرة وهى التى نسخها موسى بن أشير فى طبرية بفلسطين سنة 895 م وتحتوى على أسفار يشوع وقضاة وصموئيل وأيضا ملوك 1و2 وأشعياء 1و2 وأرميا وحزقيال والأنبياء الأثنى عشر وهى موجودة فى مجمع اليهود القراء ين بالقاهرة 
(3) مخطوطة المتحف البريطانى ( شرقيات 4445) هذه المجموعة بها النص الكامل لأسقار موسى الخمسة - التوراة- - كتبت فيما بين 820 م إلى 850 م  وعليها أسم بن اشير 
(4) مخطوطة حلب تحتوى هذه المخطوطة على العهد القديم كاملاً نسخها هارون بن موسى بن اشير وتؤرخ لسنة 900م- 950م وكانت محفوظة فى مجمع اليهود السفرديم بحلب وهى الآن بالقدس . 
(5) مخطوطة بطرسبرج B3  ( ليننجراد سابقاً) تحتوى هذه المخطوطة على الأنبياء القدامى ( وهم أشعياء وأرميا وحزقيال) والمتأخرين ( الأثنى عشر) وترجع هذه المخطوطة لسنة 916م 
(6) مخطوطة بطرسبرج B19 ( ليننجراد سابقاً ) تحتوى هذه المخطوطة على العهد القديم كاملاً  , وقد نسخت سنة 1008م - 1009م على يد صموئيل بن ياكوب بالقاهرة 
(7) وكان أكبر أكتشاف للمخطوطات هى التى أكتشفت فى كهوف البحر الميت بمنطقة وادى قمران وذلك أبتداء من 1947م وحتى سنة 1965م وقد وجدت عشرات من نسخ المخطوطات كاملة محفوظة عدا سفر أستير فى قوارير من الفخار  
أهم نسخ العهد الجديد التى تداولها المسيحيون عبر قرون 
أولاً: مخطوطات العهد الجديد المكتوبة باللغة اليونانية 
ثانياً:  الترجمات القديمة ومخطوطاتها التى لا تزال محفوظة حتى ألان وهى باللغات اللاتينية والسريانية والقبطية 
ثالثاً :  أقتباسات وكتابات الآباء الآساقفة فى القرون الأولى بعد المسيح , ويوجد فى كتاباتهم الآيات والأجزاء التى اخذوا  نصوصها من العهد الجديد . 
أولاً : كتب العهد الجديد أول ما كتب باللغة اليونانية الكيونية ( اكوينى - لغة عامية - COIN ) وكانت هذه اللهجة منتشرة فى أرجاء ولايات الأمبراطورية الرومانية كلغة ثقافة وعلم وهى أحدى عائلة لغات الهند الأوربية Indo- European , هذا إلى جانب اللغة اللاتينية التى كان يتكلم بها الرومان الذين كانوا يحكمون العالم فى ذلك الوقت  قبل ميلاد السيد المسيح وبعده , وقد كتبت بعض مصطلحات العهد الجديد باللغة اللاتينية خاصة فى الأنجيل للقديس مرقس - أما أدوات الكتابة فكانت : القلم والحبر وورق البردى - وكذلك الرقوق المصنوعه من الجلد وقد ذكر القديس بولس هذه الرقوق فقال فى رسالته الثانية لتيموثاوس : " الكتب أيضاً ولا سيما الرقوق ( 2تى13: 4) ويذكر القديس يوحنا فى رسالته الثانية وأيضاُ رسالته الثالثة مادة الكتابة فقال : " بورق وحبر" ( 2 يو 12) - " أكتب إليك بحبر وقلم ( 3يو 13) 
مجموعة مخطوطات العهد الجديد المدونة باللغة اليونانية 
يبلغ الآن حوالى 250000 ( مائتان وخمسون ألف مخطوطة) للعهد الجديد فى بلاد كثيرة ومن عصور مختلفة ويمكن تقسيم هذه المخطوطات تبعاً للغات التى كتبت بها  - 5507 مخطوطة مكتوبة باللغة اليونانية وهى اللغة الأصلية التى كتب بها العهد الجديد , واكثر من 14000 مخطوطة لباقى ترجمات للغات أخرى وأهم هذه اللغات التى كانت منتشرة فى ذلك الوقت اللاتينية السريانية ( الآرامية) والقبطية والأرمينية وقد قسم العلماء المخطوطات المكتوبة باللغة اليونانية غلى ثلاث مجموعات . 
1- المجموعة الأولى .. تضم مجموعة مكونة من 69 مخطوطة مكتوبة على ورق البردى ويرجع تاريخ أقدمها P52 إلى سنة 125م(حسب الدراسات السابقة لسنة 1995م) وأحدث مخطوطة فى هذه المجموعة (P73) ترجع إلى القرن السابع الميلادى ونورد هنا أهم مخطوطاتها : 
أولاً : مخطوطة جون رايلاندز (P5) أكتشفت هذه المخطوطة بصحراء الفيوم فى مصر وذلك فى سنة 1935م ويمكن الأطلاع عليها  وهى محفوظة فى مكتبة جون رايلاندز فى بلدة مانشستر بأنجلترا - وقام روبرتس CH Roberts خبير البرديات بالأشتراك مع خبراء آخرين بدراستها وأصدروا تقريراً وقالوا أنه طبقاً لأسلوب الكتابة الذى كتبت به المخطوطة لأن الأسلوب التى كتبت به هذه المخطوطة هو نفس الأسلوب التى كتبت به مخطوطات مقارنة فى فترة ما بين 80- 130 م وقد أكد الكثيرين منهم أنها ترجع إلى مابين 85- 95م وترجع أهمية هذه المخطوطة إلى أنها تثبت وتبرهن على أن يوحنا تلميذ السيد المسيح هو كاتب الأنجيل الرابع أنجيل يوحنا لأنها تحتوى على ( يوحنا 18: 31-33) وبما أنها ترجع زمان كتابته إلى عصر كتابة يوحنا لهذا الأنجيل فهذا يدحض أدعاءات النقاد أن يوحنا ليس هو كاتب الأنجيل 
 ثانياً : مخطوطة أكسفورد (P90) تشتمل هذه المخطوطة على جزء من انجيل يوحنا (18: 36- 19 : 7) ويمكن للجمهور الأطلاع عليها فى متحف أشمولين بأكسفورد ويرجع زمن كتابة هذه المخطوطة لسنة 150م  . 
ثالثاً : مجموعة بودمير  أكتشفت هذه المجموعة بمصر سنة 1950م ويمكن الأطلاع عليها فى مكتبة بودمير بجينيف بسويسرا وتتكون هذه المجموعة من خمسة مخطوطات تحتوى على جزء كبير من العهد الجديد والأناجيل 
1- مخطوطة (P66) موجودة فى مجلد مكون من 146 ورقة ويوجد منها 100 ورقة كما يوجد بعض باقى أوراقها فى متاحف أخرى - وتشمل هذه المخطوطة على أنجيل يوحنا بالكامل بأستثناء بعض أجزاء من أوراقها تالفة - وطبقاً للدراسات التى أجريت عليها قال العلماء أنها ترجع زمن كتابتها إلى ما بين 125- 150م 
2- مخطوطة (P72) وتشتمل على رسالتى بطرس الأولى والثانية وترجع إلى سنة 200م 
3- مخطوطة (P73) وترجع إلى القرن السابع الميلادى وكتابتها رائعة وتشمل على جزء من الأنجيل للقديس متى ( متى 25: 43و 26: 2-3) 
4- مخطوطة (P75) وتضم الجزء الأكبر من الأنجيل للقديس يوحنا والأنجيل للقديس لوقا وترجع زمان كتابتها لحوالى سنة 180 م ومن الملاحظ أن نصها شبية بنص المخطوطة الفاتيكانية والتى ترجع زمان كتابتها فى القرن الرابع ويحتمل أن تكون مخطوطة (P75) كانت هى الأصل الذى نسخت منه النسخة الفاتيكانية وبهذا الأكتشاف سقطت مزاعم النقاد الذين ادعوا أنه حدثت مراجعة للعهد الجديد عبر العصور 
5- مخطوطة (P47) وترجع تاريخ كتابة هذه المخطوطة إلى القرن السابع الميلادى وتعتبر هذه المخطوطة من ضمن مجموعة المخطوطات الدقيقة وتشتمل هذه المخطوطة على أعمال الرسل والرسائل الجامعة بأستثناء بعض الفقرات والآيات التى تلفت صفحاتها بفعل الزمن من رساءل بطرس ويوحنا ويهوذا  
 النسخة السينائية ( CODEX SINAITICUS ) ( 350 م ) 

موجودة فى المتحف البريطانى ، وتحوى كل العهد الجديد ما عدا ( مرقس 16: 9- 2. ، يوحنا 7: 53- 8: 11)كما تحوى 
أكثر من نصف العهد القديم . وقد عثر عليها تشندروف فى سلة للمهملات فى دير جبل سيناء عام 1844 م ، وسلمها الدير هدية لقيصر روسيا عام 1859 م وإشترتها الحكومة البريطانية من الإتحاد السوفيتى بمائة ألف جنيه يوم عيد الميلاد سنة 1933 م 

النسخة الأسكندرية ( CODEX ALEXANDRINUS ) ( 400 م ) 

بالمتحف البريطانى ، وتقول الموسوعة البريطانية أنها المخطوطات القديمة ، وتحوى كل الكتاب المقدس تقريباً 
وهذه المخطوطات القديمة ، وغيرها كثير ،


----------



## My Rock (14 ديسمبر 2005)

معلومات مفيدة جدا و هي من شانها ان تثبت صحة الكتاب المقدس و عدم تحريفه كما يدعي الجاهلون


شكرا ليكي يا ميرنا 


سلام و نعمة


----------



## نذير (14 ديسمبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> معلومات مفيدة جدا و هي من شانها ان تثبت صحة الكتاب المقدس و عدم تحريفه كما يدعي الجاهلون
> 
> 
> شكرا ليكي يا ميرنا
> ...



لسنا جاهلون ولكننا نحترم العقل والاسناد الجيد ، ما فائدة مخطوط لا يعود لزمن الكتابة الاصلية ، بمعنى ، ما فائدة اقدم مخطوط لانجيل متى موجود الان وهو يعود للقرن الثالث الميلادي ،ومترجم باللغة اليونانية والمترجم مجهول والاصل مفقود ؟

عندما نجد مخطوطا لانجيل متى باللغة العبرية ويعود لعام 60 - 65 ميلادي ، يحق لنا ان نقول ان هذا دليلا .

24000 مخطوط كل واحد منها مختلف عن الاخر ، هل هذا دليل نفي أم اثبات ؟
اقرب مثال ، مخطوطات نجع حمادي ومخطوطات البحر الميت ، الشيء الوحيد المثبت سفر اشعيا والباقي ينفي ولا يثبت، وبعضه ييتشابه مع بعض ما جاء في القرآن الكريم .

مثلا ، من مخوطات نجع حمادي :

بعضها ينفي عملية الصلب على لسان بطرس
بعضها يتحدث عن معجزة صنع المسيح من الطين كهيئة الطير فيصير طيرا باذن الله
 مخطوطات البحر الميت 
تتحدث عن مسيا اليهود ( المسيح ) وان هناك مسيا آخر سيأتي بعده!
لا يوجد مخطوط واحد لانجيل يوحنا يتحدث عن شهود السماء الثلاثة والعبارة الموجودة الان الحاقية!

أم المهم ان نقول عندنا مخطوطات وكفى !


----------



## My Rock (14 ديسمبر 2005)

نذير قال:
			
		

> لسنا جاهلون ولكننا نحترم العقل والاسناد الجيد ، ما فائدة مخطوط لا يعود لزمن الكتابة الاصلية ، بمعنى ، ما فائدة اقدم مخطوط لانجيل متى موجود الان وهو يعود للقرن الثالث الميلادي ،ومترجم باللغة اليونانية والمترجم مجهول والاصل مفقود ؟
> !


 
انا حثبتلك انك جاهل و تناقض قرأنك و رسولك

اذا قلنا ان هناك اي مخطوطة للكتاب المقدس قبل مجئ محمد وهذه المخطوطة تشبة ماهو موجود حاليا, وجب عليك الايمان بها لانكم تدعون ان التحريف حصل بعد محمد لان القرأن و محمد اعترف بالتوراة و قال انه امن بها وبالذي ارسلها





> عندما نجد مخطوطا لانجيل متى باللغة العبرية ويعود لعام 60 - 65 ميلادي ، يحق لنا ان نقول ان هذا دليلا .


 
ايش الفرق اذا كانت في ال 60 ولا ال 600

اذا كان هناك اكثر من الاف النسخ و كلها تشبه بعضها فهذا دليل قاطع على صدقها بالرغم من اختلاف الوقت




> 24000 مخطوط كل واحد منها مختلف عن الاخر ، هل هذا دليل نفي أم اثبات ؟


 
كلام غير منطقي و دال على سذاجة تامة, الموضوع الي اعلاه يثبت تطابقهم و انتت تأتي و هلا صاحي من النوم, عين مفتحة و عين مسدودة تلقي هذه العبارة المهينة التي هي صادرة عن جهل و غشاوة وبدون اي ادلة... كبر عقلك يا اخي و خليك في الكلام المنطقي العلمي ولا بلاش لهيك ردود لا تستحق اي مكان سوى المزبلة





> اقرب مثال ، مخطوطات نجع حمادي ومخطوطات البحر الميت ، الشيء الوحيد المثبت سفر اشعيا والباقي ينفي ولا يثبت، وبعضه ييتشابه مع بعض ما جاء في القرآن الكريم .


 

اول كلامك بتتحدث عن الاسناد و العقل وكانك تملك الاثنين و الان تنافي نفسك


فاين دليلك؟؟



> مثلا ، من مخوطات نجع حمادي :
> 
> بعضها ينفي عملية الصلب على لسان بطرس
> بعضها يتحدث عن معجزة صنع المسيح من الطين كهيئة الطير فيصير طيرا باذن الله
> ...


 
دليلك فين؟ اوعى تقلي الدليل قالولي...




> أم المهم ان نقول عندنا مخطوطات وكفى


 

ياريت لو تبذل بعض الوقت و تقرأ الموضوع, لان لو قرأته ما كان قلت هذه الجملة الواهية


----------



## Michael (14 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## نذير (14 ديسمبر 2005)

تحياتي للزميل العزيز المشرف العام  ولجميع الاعضاء
لن ارد على الاساءة واترفع عن الخوض في مهاترات ، خلافنا عقائدي وليس شخصي وأنا احترمكم جميعا ، ولولا وصفك للمسلمين بالجاهلين لما شركت في هذا الموضوع أصلا .

انا حثبتلك انك جاهل و تناقض قرأنك و رسولك

اقتباس
اذا قلنا ان هناك اي مخطوطة للكتاب المقدس قبل مجئ محمد وهذه المخطوطة تشبة ماهو موجود حاليا, وجب عليك الايمان بها لانكم تدعون ان التحريف حصل بعد محمد لان القرأن و محمد اعترف بالتوراة و قال انه امن بها وبالذي ارسلها

التوراة والانجيل والزبور كتب سماوية فيها هدى ونور ، والكتاب المقدس ليس بتوراة ولا انجيل ، التوراة هي الكتاب الذي أنزل على موسى عليه السلام ، وهو كتاب احكام وتشريع ونبوءة ، قد يكون الاسفار الخمسة الاولى من الكتاب المقدس .
والانجيل هو الكتاب الذي أنزله الله على نبيه عيسى بن مريم ( المسيح عليه السلام)، اين انجيل المسيح ؟ نحن لا نعرفها ، وما بين ايدينا من اناجيل هي عبارة عن كتب سير لمسيح عليه السلام دوّنها متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا ، وليست كتب السير كتبا سماوية كما هو معلوم ، هل يصح أن نقول عن كتاب "السيرة النبوية " لابن هشام ، قرآن ابن هشام ؟ كتب السير تحوي الصحيح والخطأ .

وامتداد الايدي الى انجيل المسيح بدأ من بداية التبشير ويشير بولس أكثر من مره الى انجيل المسيح ، وسؤالي المحدد لك يا حضرة المشرف العام ، أي انجيل كان يعني بولس ؟ بكل بساطة لم يكن هناك انجيلا لمتى او مرقس او لوقا او يوحنا ، انما كان يعني انجيلا أنزل على المسيح ، ولا أحد غير المسيح !
وأيضا يقول بولس بالتحريف والتبديل في انجيل المسيح :

غلاطية

6  اني اتعجب انكم تنتقلون هكذا سريعا عن الذي دعاكم بنعمة المسيح الى انجيل آخر
7  ليس هو آخر غير انه يوجد قوم يزعجونكم ويريدون ان يحوّلوا انجيل المسيح.

اقتباس

ايش الفرق اذا كانت في ال 60 ولا ال 600

يجب ان يكون السند متصلا ، الذي كتب عام 60 يمكن اعتباره  مع بعض التساهل معاصرا للمسيح وسمع منه ، لكن الذي كتب عام 600 فيلزمه الدليل والسند المتصل بضوابط اليقين بالثقات من الرجال المعروفين والمشهورين حتى يصل السند الى الرجل الذي عاصر وسمع من السيد المسيح مباشرة.

اقتباس
كلام غير منطقي و دال على سذاجة تامة, الموضوع الي اعلاه يثبت تطابقهم و انتت تأتي و هلا صاحي من النوم, عين مفتحة و عين مسدودة تلقي هذه العبارة المهينة التي هي صادرة عن جهل و غشاوة وبدون اي ادلة... كبر عقلك يا اخي و خليك في الكلام المنطقي العلمي ولا بلاش لهيك ردود لا تستحق اي مكان سوى المزبلة

لم اقصد استفزازك ، وأظنك لا تقصد اهانتي!

أدلة النفي والاثبات :
حسنا ، أظن يا صديقي انك لم تقرأ مخطوطات نجع حمادي ، إذا كانت القوانين  تسمح سأزودك بروابط ، لكن ابحث في اي محرك بحث وستجد .


اقتباس 
دليلك فين؟ اوعى تقلي الدليل قالولي...

لست من هذا الصنف ، هل أدلة كبار الاباء تعد دليلا ؟ لان صديقنا " فريد " أسقط شهادة بابياس ، على الرغم من افتخار الكنيسة به كونه السند الوحيد لمتى !
اذا كان الدليل من كتابات كبار الاباء مثل بابياس وكليمنت السكندري مقبولة فساستشهد بها، وان كانت غير مقبولة - ارجو على الاقل ذكر السبب - فسأبحث لك في المخطوطات اليونانية المترجمة عندي ، وفي هذه الحالة عليك امهالي عدة أيام ( اسبوع او أكثر قليلا) .


----------



## My Rock (14 ديسمبر 2005)

نذير قال:
			
		

> تحياتي للزميل العزيز المشرف العام ولجميع الاعضاء
> لن ارد على الاساءة واترفع عن الخوض في مهاترات ، خلافنا عقائدي وليس شخصي وأنا احترمكم جميعا ، ولولا وصفك للمسلمين بالجاهلين لما شركت في هذا الموضوع أصلا .
> 
> .


 
اولا الاساءة صدرت منك اولا بانك شككت بالكتاب المقدس بدون دلائل, و ثانيا انا لم ادعوا المسلمين بالجهلاء, بل دعيت كل من يقول ان الكتاب المقدس محرف بالجاهل مهما كان, مسلم ام بوذي





> التوراة والانجيل والزبور كتب سماوية فيها هدى ونور ، والكتاب المقدس ليس بتوراة ولا انجيل ، التوراة هي الكتاب الذي أنزل على موسى عليه السلام ، وهو كتاب احكام وتشريع ونبوءة ، قد يكون الاسفار الخمسة الاولى من الكتاب المقدس .


 
اما انك مضحك بشكل... من اتيت بهذه الفتوة يا عزيزي؟؟ الكتاب المقدس ليس بالتوراة و الانجيل هههههه, معقولة ابسط قوانين المحاورة ماهي عندك؟؟ ام انك تتجاهل عقلك حتى تبرر قبول محمد لتوراة لذلك الوقت؟؟ و لماذا لم يقل انه يؤمن بالاسفار الخمس, او نبيك يشمر عامي شامي و يا تصيب يا تخيب؟؟؟

الكتاب المقدس هو العهدين الجديد و القديم, او ما يسمى بالتوراة و الانجيل, فاذا محمد امن بالتوراة فقط حيث هي تشمل الاسفار الخمسة, لماذا امن بالانجيل؟؟

فعلا جواب غير مقنع!!




> والانجيل هو الكتاب الذي أنزله الله على نبيه عيسى بن مريم ( المسيح عليه السلام)، اين انجيل المسيح ؟ نحن لا نعرفها ، وما بين ايدينا من اناجيل هي عبارة عن كتب سير لمسيح عليه السلام دوّنها متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا ، وليست كتب السير كتبا سماوية كما هو معلوم ، هل يصح أن نقول عن كتاب "السيرة النبوية " لابن هشام ، قرآن ابن هشام ؟ كتب السير تحوي الصحيح والخطأ .


 
يعني متعب نفسك و جاي تناقش و انت ما تعرف ايش هو الانجيل و كيف نزل؟؟

على الاقل خلي عندك معرفة قليلة بايمان المسيحين حتى تكون قادر على المناقشة.

الاناجيل الاربعةالمكتوبة هي كتبت بوحي من الروح القدس, اي ليس كما تزعم بانها كتاب عيسى, بعدين هذا اثبات اخر على ان المسيح ليس بنبي, بل هو الله اذ هو يعطي الرساله لانبياءه ورسله

اما على تشبيه الرخيص الغير مقبول, الذي تشبه به الانجيل بالسيرة النبوية, فهذا ليس عدلا, لان الاختلاف كبير وواضح, و لا اريد ان ادخل في تفاصيل رفض الاحاديث الخ لكن لا اعرف عن ماذا تتكلم و انت تصف الانجيل بانه يصف حياة المسيح, ماذا عن القران يا اخي؟ و ماذاعن الحروب والغزوات؟ وماذا عن الايات التي نزلت لتحلل لمحمد ما شاء و ابى؟ و ماذا عن ابي لهب و امرأته؟؟ 

يعني ما معقولة انك تكون لهذه الدرجة من عدم المعرفة في الكتاب المقدس و قرانك و جاي تناقش!!







> وامتداد الايدي الى انجيل المسيح بدأ من بداية التبشير ويشير بولس أكثر من مره الى انجيل المسيح ، وسؤالي المحدد لك يا حضرة المشرف العام ، أي انجيل كان يعني بولس ؟ بكل بساطة لم يكن هناك انجيلا لمتى او مرقس او لوقا او يوحنا ، انما كان يعني انجيلا أنزل على المسيح ، ولا أحد غير المسيح !
> وأيضا يقول بولس بالتحريف والتبديل في انجيل المسيح :
> 
> غلاطية
> ...


 
خليني اكمل النص حتى يكون اوضح


*1: 6 اني اتعجب انكم تنتقلون هكذا سريعا عن الذي دعاكم بنعمة المسيح الى انجيل اخر *
*1: 7 ليس هو اخر غير انه يوجد قوم يزعجونكم و يريدون ان يحولوا انجيل المسيح *
*1: 8 و لكن ان بشرناكم نحن او ملاك من السماء بغير ما بشرناكم فليكن اناثيما *
*1: 9 كما سبقنا فقلنا اقول الان ايضا ان كان احد يبشركم في غير ما قبلتم فليكن اناثيما *
*1: 10 افاستعطف الان الناس ام الله ام اطلب ان ارضي الناس فلو كنت بعد ارضي الناس لم اكن عبدا للمسيح *
*1: 11 و اعرفكم ايها الاخوة الانجيل الذي بشرت به انه ليس بحسب انسان *
*1: 12 لاني لم اقبله من عند انسان و لا علمته بل باعلان يسوع المسيح* 

محتاج اشرحلك لو وضحت الفكرة؟ بولس هنا يتكلم عن الانجيل, اي بشارة المسيح و خلاصه لا عن كتاب او مخطوطة, فهو يقول ان الانجل الذي بشرهم به اي البشارة و الخلاص الذي بشر به هو من عند المسيح لا من عنده, يعني الخلاص و الكفارة هي كفارة المسيح لا بولس, فللوهلة الاولى يتظاهر للانسان الغير عالم بامور الكتاب المقدس انه يتكلم عن كتاب كما تقدمت حضرتك, لكن اقرأ النص الي اكملته و بنفسك حتلقى جوابي الك كان شافي و اكثر


----------



## نذير (15 ديسمبر 2005)

حسنا ، أنت تحب الشتائم والسخرية ، لكني لن أكون كذلك ، وخلافنا الديني لا يمنع نحترم بعض ، انا أقول لك ان الله امتدح التوراة التي انزلها على موسى والزبور المنزل على داود والانجيل المنزل على عيسى ، وهذا ما نؤمن به .
اقول لك ان هناك انجيلا للمسيح ذكره بولس مرات عديدة ، قبل ان يكون هناك انجيلا لمتى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا ، اين هذا الانجيل ؟
اذا كنت غير قادر على الاجابة أرجو تحويل الحوار للأخ فريد .
انت تقول ان الاناجيل الاربعة كتبت بالوحي الالهي ، حسنا بالرغم انه ينقصك الدليل ، لكن لن اناقشك في هذا ، والسؤال ، هل هناك اناجيل أخرى غير الاربعة المشهورة كتبت بالوحي الالهي وفقدت مع الزمن ؟
وهل الانجيل الذي يذكره بولس موجود الان ويمكن الاطلاع عليه أم انه مفقود؟


----------



## My Rock (15 ديسمبر 2005)

في خطأ في ردي اعلاه وقد صححته, راجعه لانه فيه الاجابة لسؤالك


----------



## My Rock (15 ديسمبر 2005)

نذير قال:
			
		

> حسنا ، أنت تحب الشتائم والسخرية ، لكني لن أكون كذلك ، وخلافنا الديني لا يمنع نحترم بعض ، انا أقول لك ان الله امتدح التوراة التي انزلها على موسى والزبور المنزل على داود والانجيل المنزل على عيسى ، وهذا ما نؤمن به .


 
انا لست احب الشتائم مثل رسولك الي كان يسب و يلعن, انا لم اتفوه بسبيبة او شتيمة فلا تفتري لان جزاء المفترين اشد العقاب



> اقول لك ان هناك انجيلا للمسيح ذكره بولس مرات عديدة ، قبل ان يكون هناك انجيلا لمتى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا ، اين هذا الانجيل ؟


 
اقرأ الرد الي فوق و شوف الرد



> اذا كنت غير قادر على الاجابة أرجو تحويل الحوار للأخ فريد .


بالرغم من فريد استاذي و اخي الحبيب الي اتعلم منه, لكني رديت عليك فلا تحاول ان تخرجي من المحاورة بهذه الطريقة الرخيصة




> انت تقول ان الاناجيل الاربعة كتبت بالوحي الالهي ، حسنا بالرغم انه ينقصك الدليل


لا ينقصني الدليل ممكن اثبتلك صحة كلامي من العهد الجديد



> ، لكن لن اناقشك في هذا ، والسؤال ، هل هناك اناجيل أخرى غير الاربعة المشهورة كتبت بالوحي الالهي وفقدت مع الزمن ؟


 
لا لان الله وعد بحفظ كلمته



> وهل الانجيل الذي يذكره بولس موجود الان ويمكن الاطلاع عليه أم انه مفقود؟


 

وضحنا معنى الانجيل في الرد السابق فكفاك تردد السؤال اكثر من هيك!


----------



## نذير (15 ديسمبر 2005)

حسنا ، يبقى موضوع الشتائم ، أريد حلا جذريا ، اما ان تقولوا ممنوع التحاور في الدين ، هذا ديننا ولا شأن لكم فيه ، وأما ان نتحاور بموضوعية في شتى المواضيع ، وانا احترمكم جميعا وكما ذكرت لك سابقا معظم اصدقائي من المسيحيين من جميع الطوائف .


----------



## Michael (15 ديسمبر 2005)

اين الشتائم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (15 ديسمبر 2005)

نذير قال:
			
		

> حسنا ، يبقى موضوع الشتائم ، أريد حلا جذريا ، اما ان تقولوا ممنوع التحاور في الدين ، هذا ديننا ولا شأن لكم فيه ، وأما ان نتحاور بموضوعية في شتى المواضيع ، وانا احترمكم جميعا وكما ذكرت لك سابقا معظم اصدقائي من المسيحيين من جميع الطوائف .


 
شفت كيف انك يتحاول بتتهرب من الموضوع؟؟؟

اقتبسلي مشاركة واحدة فيها شتيمة, هذا اذا كنت تعرف ايش معنى الشتيمة و السبيبة


----------



## نذير (15 ديسمبر 2005)

لا اهرب من اي موضوع ، موضوعنا الرئيسي هو موضوع الوثائق  ، انت تقول ان الوثائق البالغ تعدادها 24000 مخطوط متطابقة ، وانا اقول لك ان هذا غير صحيح ، علاوة على ان اي مخطوط يستمد قيمته من معاصرته لصاحبه ، طلبت مني الدليل وسألتك : هل تقبل شهادة كبار الاباء مثل بابياس وكليمنت السكندري ؟ والطامة الكبرى ان منتدى كامل من المسيحيين المؤمنين لا يعرف بابياس ولم يسمع بمخطوطات نجع حمادي ثم تشعب الموضوع الى الاناجيل الاربعة وانت تقول انها كتبت بالوحي الالهي ، وانا اقول ان الوصفات الجاهزة للايمان المسيحي ، اما ان نعلق الامر على الوحي الالهي ونريح انفسنا من التفكير ، او ان ان ننسب الامر لمنام كما حصل في اباحة اللحوم النجسة - وكأن المنامات تقيم عقيدة او تهدم شريعة - ،او حلول الروح القدس لاضفاء الشرعية على بعض القرارات كما حصل في مجمع نيقية عندما تم تنصيب المسيح الها بالتصويت !!!!!!!

وبكل بساطة فإن الوحي الالهي لا شأن له بالاناجيل الاربعة ولوقا في بداية انجيله يقول :

1  اذ كان كثيرون قد اخذوا بتاليف قصة في الامور المتيقنة عندنا
2  كما سلمها الينا الذين كانوا منذ البدء معاينين وخداما للكلمة
3  رأيت انا ايضا اذ قد تتبعت كل شيء من الاول بتدقيق ان اكتب على التوالي اليك ايها العزيز ثاوفيلس

اين الوحي الالهي في هذا الكلام " رأيت انا ايضا " يتحدث عن نفسه لم يكلف من الله !
كما الّف آخرين من قبله اناجيل ، اراد هو ايضا أن يفعل ذلك ، هكذا بكل بساطة !!!\


----------

